# Streamline 3 security



## jesca1289 (Jul 13, 2015)

How do i remove streamline3 off a pc - this is an internet protection policy security system


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

we won't give advice on this sort of thing. That would have been installed by your company so ask company IT about removing it

see the rules 


> Circumventing Company/School/Parental or Other Restrictions - Because we are unable to verify the actual situation or intent, no assistance will be provided to those trying to circumvent Internet filters or similar restrictions and any such threads will be closed. Furthermore, we will not assist with violating the "Terms of Service" of any product, service or web site. Unfortunately, it is against Google's Terms of Service to download videos from YouTube. They have contacted us directly to request that we do not support with downloading videos from YouTube. Any posts with instructions or information about how to violate Terms of Service will be closed or removed.


----------

